# Here's my new Angels....Pinoy/Paraiba's



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is the Paraiba female, her tail has grown back already. The male is almost identical to her, both show lots of blue in the light.










This is the Pinoy male, I have a female the same, she is just as dark, with irridescent blue/green color. They may even carry a Smokey gene too.










These are both mated pairs that have spawned together already! They are from Baskington Angels in FL.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So the Angel pairs weren't eating at all since arriving home and I was getting concerned about them. Then last night I upped the temp a bit (on the advice of the breeder) and put a couple of spirulina flakes on the top near where they were hanging out.

Once the flake floated down past the fish's nose it grabbed it, then another, then soon the other one did the same....they finished the couple of flakes off and swam to the other side of the tank. I dropped in a few more and they ate those too.

This am they were at the corner looking at me, so I dropped in a few flakes and right away they went for them, so I think we are over the hump with the Paraiba pair. 

However the dark Pinoys are spooky as all heck, any movement they take off into a corner and hide behind the sponge filter. I dropped a couple of flakes in last night and didn't see anything on the bottom this am. 

I tried them again this am, but again they are just trying to hide. 
Maybe once they get eating better they will realise I am the foodbank and not spook so much.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Are you saying the black ones are the spooks? I don't think that's good phrasing, lol.

When I was over to pickup shrimp you only had bettas in you otherwise "shrimp room" does this worry your husband? lol. I think that they will learn you are the foodbank very soon.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep the dark ones are the scardycats..how's that! 

Hubby usually lets me do whatever I want, but as I mentioned draws the line at having more than the one tank in the living room 

If I had my way I would have them in every room, I had one in our bedroom and that took time to move out, now I have one already in the bathroom, so he's getting annoyed! 

Im slowly re-arranging the fish room, but finding places to put everything I want to move out is the hard part. This is why the Angel tank is in the bathroom for now 

Ive moved my shrimp tanks into one corner, the Bettas are on the shelving unit by the window and the Angels baby tank and the growout tank are in the middle of the room.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

You've gat a fish tank in the bathroom??? Isn't that kind of like putting a retirement home next to a funeral parlour? No wonder the Angels are scaredy cats. Spending all day looking down at "The Big Flush"! 

Lee


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ahahahaha! I had a 45G cherry shrimp breeding tank infront of my throne. Honsetly, I think it's one of the better locations for a talk. You're guarenteed some time everyday to sit and enjoy the tank. Also makes for really quick and easy water changes.

"The big flush" hahaha.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Trust me if I had any place else right now to put it I would....kind of hard to concentrate on going when those Angels are watching


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They don't seem to mind doing it in front of you... lol


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I can already visualize a contest on who finishes the first


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys, my Paraiba pair are cleaning the plants, flat stone and the slate in their tank  Guess they are looking for a place to lay eggs on....YAAAY! 

Maybe get babies soon. This pair has spawned previous to me buying them so Im hoping they are good breeders. Now if I can only get the scaredycats to do that too.

I did notice today as I cleaned and changed their water, they weren't running away as much, and now come to the middle of the tank to look at me, so maybe they are settling in now.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well they went ahead and laid the eggs! Lots of them 

They were tending them last night, so I didn't feed them. Today they came over to the other end of the tank and begged me for food. I gave them some flakes and after they ate them they went right back to tending the eggs...what a good pair these are! 

So by my calculations, if all goes well there should be wigglers by Sunday am.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats Anna, keep us posted.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Agghhh sad news, they ate the eggs, but I did notice a couple of white ones so some were fungused. Breeder said that they either weren't fertilized or they just weren't ready. 

My juvenile Blue Package which consists of Pinoys, Silvers, Smokies and Ghosts are doing very well, and some have a lot of blue color already showing on them. Some of these I will keep as future breeders.

Getting some juvenile Blue Marbles, Pinoy Paraiba's, Pinoy Zebra's and Albino Blue Platinums on the next trip.


----------



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

Can I ask where you picked them up? Ive been looking for some of the Pinoy's Blues for awhile now and was hoping to be able to source them from someone local. Mabey even get in on a group buy???


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will be selling these here in the next week or so. I am bringing them in for resale.

I will have Paraiba's, Smokey Blue's, Blue Silvers, and some dark Pinoys available.

My prices for the above will start at $18 each, and go to $24 each depending on which ones.

This price includes all of my fees for importing them and getting them from some of the TOP breeders of Phillipine Blues in the USA.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So everyone arrived safely, are now acclimating in their respective tanks. 

Neat colors on the Paraiba's and I think a couple of them might be Sunset Paraiba's too...white on the fins and I don't see any black yet...but could just be they are stressed and not showing the darker coloration.

They are just too cute!


----------

